# I need a badgless grille...



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

ive searched and i cant seem to find any. im looking for a badgless grille with the chrome around the otuside, but all i find are black...


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: I need a badgless grille... (an_a6)*

I just want a badgeless grill. I'm not too picky about chrome though I can live with it if I could find one for a post facelift C5.


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: I need a badgless grille... (EK20)*

ecstuning has them.


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: I need a badgless grille... (K04A1)*

and doorblades!


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: I need a badgless grille... (ironmule)*

damn, no chrome. i think im just oing to spray the grille and emblem flat black.
whats the best type of pait to get that powder coated look?


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: I need a badgless grille... (an_a6)*

Plasti Dip :


----------

